
Ask HN: Why does one of the top SV sites, HN, have sucky UX - samstave
Why can&#x27;t I collapse comment threads? Why doesn&#x27;t the reply screen both not take me back to where I was nor be inline and require a diff screen.<p>You funded Reddit, FFS - it&#x27;s open source. Learn some UX from them.<p>When there are 600 comments and you reply to one deep in the thread, it doesn&#x27;t even take you back to the comment section, let-alone the place you were replying to.<p>Why?
======
jgrahamc
Because people get sufficient utility from the site without changing the UX.
Sure, the UX could be better, but are you likely to _not_ use the site because
of its current form?

Also, I'd argue that people who don't use HN because of its UX probably aren't
going to be happy here anyway.

~~~
samstave
So the summary of your comment is thus;

 __ _" Because fuck you, that's why"_ __

~~~
jgrahamc
Not really.

------
minimaxir
The TL;DR is that Hacker News is built on _very_ hacky architecture.

> You funded Reddit, FFS - it's open source. Learn some UX from them.

And so is Reddit, to the point that _no one_ uses the open source code from
it, instead opting to build from scratch as doing that won't automatically
incur technical debt.

~~~
samstave
You do realize you're posting on hacker news, correct.

You don't think that the premise of my question was that shouldn't HN be able
to solve such trivial annoyances given the pool of talent they have access to?

------
bikamonki
You'll be downvoted in 3..2..

~~~
samstave
Haha - yep, I know...

But do I not speak the truth??

FYI: I typically post on HN with the presumptive expectation of being down
voted.

@dang has had many conversations with me - but at the end of the day, we are a
huge mix of talent and experience. I hold true to my tech-world-view - and at
times that offends people and pisses off mods, but I love HN, and fuck the
haters :-)

~~~
bikamonki
Well I agree with you, while scrolling down through comments the identation is
not enough to aide readability and follow the conversation.

I'd add these two: \- When I submit if I want to check comments I need to
click: profile/submissions/submission. It shoud be a direct link next to
threads. \- Links should open on a new window. HN is an aggregator and most
likely we want to read 2-3 articles of a given top list. It'd be better to
keep the top list in a tab and come back to it.

